# ملخص عام لسفر المزامير بالكامل



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2021)

* :  القس أنطونيوس فهمي

ملخص عام لسفر المزامير بالكامل
مقدمة في سفر المزامير 


** محور السفر:
* الحكمة والتسبيح الدائم.

* التطلع لمجيء المسيح.

* مجموعة اختبارات ونبوات في صيغة شعر.
 ت

المزامير هي:
مجموعة ترانيم وأناشيد وتسابيح روحية مقدسة ترنم بها أثناء العبادة وتسمى "مزامير داود" لأن داود نظم معظمها. 

** أهم الشخصيات:
الرب يسوع "نبويًا" - داود. 
** أهم الأماكن:
أورشليم.


** غاية السفر:
العبادة. 

** كاتبه: 

* تنسب الكنيسة سفر المزامير لداود النبي مع أنه ليس بواضع كل المزامير بل هو أكثر من كتب مزامير (73 مزمورًا)، وكتب موسى النبي مزمورًا (90)، كما وضع بوحي الروح القدس أبناء قورح (الموسيقيون، والمغنون الرسميون عند اليهود) 11 مزمورًا، وآساف 12 مزمورًا، وإيثان الأزراحى مزمورا (89)، وهيمان الأزراحى مزمورًا (88)، وحزقيا 10 مزامير والباقي لا يُعرَف كاتبها.

** سمات السفر:
يعتبر سفر المزامير قلب الكتاب المقدس كما هو قلب الحياة الإيمانية الحكيمة، يستخدمه اليهود كما المسيحيون في عبادتهم اليومية الجماعية وفي عبادتهم الشخصية في مخادعهم، تري الكنيسة نفسها وقد صارت بابن داود "مسيحها" ملكة أقامها عريسها السماوي من التراب لتحيى بروح التسبيح والفرح خلال صلبه وقيامته.

* يرى غالبية الدارسين أن سفر المزامير هو كتاب التسبيح الذي استخدمه اليهود في الهيكل.

* منذ العصر ألرسولي استخدمت كنيسة العهد الجديد المزامير في الصلاة والتسبيح بكونها أروع صلوات وترنيمات قدمها لنا الروح القدس نفسه، فمن خلالها تعبر النفس عن شعورها بالحضرة الإلهية بجانب ما احتوته من نبوات صريحة عن السيد المسيح ورموزا عن أعماله الخلاصية.. وحاليًا بين أيدينا الأجبية، التي هي "صلوات السواعي" تحتل فيها المزامير مركز الصدارة.

من يطلب الحكمة السماوية لا ينقطع التسبيح من قلبه يجد كل طالب الحكمة في الله فرحه إن كان مريضا أو بصحة جيدة، متألما أو في فرج، معوزًا أو غنيًا في سجن أو منفي أو صاحب سلطان، يجد فيه الخاطئ رجاءه في الخلاص ويدرك البار بنوته لله.

يصور سفر المزامير حياة المؤمن بكل خبرتها من فرح وألم، نصرة وفشل.


** تصنيف المزامير:
1. مزامير تعليمية أو تهذيبية.

2. مزامير التكريس (التقوى) مثل مزامير التوبة السبعة 6، 32، 38، 51، 102، 130، 143.

3. مزامير التسبيح والشكر الجماعية والشخصية: 33 ، 95، 100، 117، 145، 148، 149، 150.

4. مزامير مسيانية: 2،8، 16، 22، 23، 24، 40، 45، 68، 72، 80، 89، 97، 101، 110، 118، 132.

5. مزامير تاريخية: 78، 105، 106، 136.

6. المزامير الليتورجية: 15، 24، 50، 75، 118، 135.

7. المزامير الملوكية: 2، 18، 20، 21، 45، 72، 89، 101، 110، 132، 144.

8. مزامير هاليل: (مز 113 - 118) ترنم أثناء أعياد الفصح والمظال والخمسين وتدشين الهيكل ورأس الشهور.

9. مزامير المناسبات: 92 (السبت)، 24 (الأحد) ، 48 (الاثنين)، 94، 112 (الثلاثاء)، 93 (الجمعة)، 81 (الخميس)، 30 (تكريس الهيكل)، 100 (تقدمه الشكر).

10. مزامير التضرعات والمراثي، الجماعية والشخصية.

11. المزامير الأبجدية (حسب الترتيب الأبجدي): 9، 10، 25، 34، 37، 111، 112، 119، 145.

12. مزامير التهليل لله: 105، 106، 111 - 113 ، 115، 117، 135، 146 - 150.

13. مزامير اللعنة: يوجد أكثر من 20 مزمورًا تستنزل اللعانات على الأشرار.



محتويات السفر:
* توجد عبارة قديمة يهودية "أعطي موسى الإسرائيليين خمسة كتب الشريعة، تطابقها خمسة كتب المزامير أعطاهم إياهم داود" فسفر المزامير منذ القديم ينظر إليه كخمسة كتب تطابق الأسفار الخمسة لموسى النبي.. الأمر الذي قبله كثير من الدارسين كما يظهر من التحليل التالي:

1- الإنسان وخلاصه 1 - 41 (يطابق هذا الكتاب سفر التكوين).

- الإنسان المطوّب 1.

- سقوطه عن الحالة المطوّبة ودخوله إلى العداوة مع الله 2- 8.

- ظهر العداوة أيضًا ضد المسيح 9 - 15.

- العودة إلى الحالة المطوّبة في المسيح واهب النعمة 16 - 41.

نلنا الخلاص بعد السقوط خلال السيد المسيح (صوّر المزمور 22 صلبه، والمزمور 23 رعايته السرائرية).



2- إسرائيل وخلاصه 42 - 72 (يطابق هذا الكتاب سفر الخروج) (اقرأ بموقع الأنبا تكلا نص السفر كاملًا):

القسم الأول يقابل سفر التكوين الذي يكشف عن اهتمام الله بكل شخص مثل آدم وقايين وإبراهيم واسحق إلخ., إما القسم الثاني فيقابل سفر الخروج حيث يعلن الله عن عمله الخلاصي لشعبه وتحريرهم من عبودية فرعون يتحدث هنا عن إسرائيل أو الكنيسة التي أقامها العريس من الهلاك وملك عليها خلال آلامه (مز 72)، جامعا إياها من أربع جهات العالم.

- هلاك الشعب 42 - 49.

- مخلص الشعب 50 - 60.

- خلاص الشعب 61 - 72.

إنه يهتم بالكنيسة التي يجمعها من كل العالم ليدخل بها إلى بيته كنت أمر مع الجماع.. أتدرج معهم إلى بيت الله (مز 42: 4).



3 - الهيكل الجديد 73 - 89 (يطابق هذا الكتاب سفر اللاويين):

في الكتاب الأول تمتع الإنسان بالحياة الجديدة المقامة في المسيح، وفي الثاني ظهرت الكنيسة المتمتعة بالخلاص في عريسها، وهنا إذ يطابق سفر اللاويين، سفر خدمة الهيكل خلال الكهنة فيظهر السيد المسيح رئيس الكهنة الأعظم الذي يهدم الحرفية في العبادة ليعبر بنا إلى مقدساته أو هيكله السماوي.. أنها مزامير الهيكل الجديد والعبادة الجديدة.

الهيكل وعلاقته بالإنسان 73 - 83.

الهيكل وعلاقته بالله 84 - 89.

(ما أحلي مساكنك يا رب الجنود.. طوبى للساكنين في بيتك أبدًا يسبحونك) 84: 1 - 4.



4 - الأرض الجديدة 90 - 106 (يطابق هذا الكتاب سفر العدد).

* يطابق سفر العدد حيث يقدم لنا عبور الشعب إلى البرية للدخول إلى أرض الموعد.. أنه سفر الجهاد على الأرض من أجل التمتع بالسماء.

* يبدأ بالمزمور 90 الذي كتبه موسى النبي في البرية ليكشف عن فناء الحياة الزمنية والحاجة إلى الله كملجأ لا يركز على الجانب السلبي فقط - الحياة الزائلة -وإنما على الجانب الإيجابي أيضًا- الرجاء في الله الذي يملك فينا التمتع بالحياة الإلهية المطوّبة.

* أن كان هذا السفر هو سفر الأرض الزائلة، لكنه هو سفر الرجاء في الله الذي يملك فينزع عنا هلاكنا.

- الحاجة إلى الطوبى 90 - 94.

- الإعداد للطوبى 95 - 100.

- التمتع بالطوبى 101 - 106.



5- كلمة الله الحي 107 - 150 (يطابق هذا الكتاب سفر التثنية):

يطابق سفر التثنية سفر الطاعة لله، خلالها يصير الإنسان مباركا في بيته وفي حقله وفي دخوله وفي خروجه (تث 28) حيث يطلب موسى من الجيل الجديد تجديد العهد قبل دخولهم أرض الموعد وقد ركز على الوصية أو كلمة الله التي تدعو إلى التجاوب مع العهد الإلهي "أرسل كلمته فشفاهم ونجاهم من تهلُكاتهم" (مز 107: 20).

أنه سفر كلمة الله التي نطيعها فنصير مباركين، وفي سفر المزامير يهتم الوحي بإعلان كلمة الله الحي والفعّال فينا، الذي بحلوله في وسطنا بارك طبيعتنا ووهبها الشفاء من جراحاتها.

يعتبر المزمور 119 الخاص بكلمة الله قلب سفر المزامير كله أو مزمور المزامير.

خبرة الكلمة 107 - 118 عرض للكلمة 119.

عمل الكلمة 120 - 151.


← اختلاف أرقام المزامير (ترقيم المزامير والأجبية):
يوجد اختلاف في أرقام مزامير النسخة العبرية والتي عنها ترجمت أغلب النسخ التي بين أيدينا وبين النسخة السبعينية، والسبب في هذا هو أن المزمور في نسخة قد ينقسم إلى مزمورين في الأخرى، كما هو واضح في الجدول الأتي:

العبرية	السبعينية
1 - 8	1 - 8
9 - 10	9
11 - 113	10 - 112
114 -115	113
116	114 - 115
117 - 146	116 - 145
147	146 - 147
148 - 150	148 - 150
-	151
* كما يوجد المزمور 151 فيه يسبح المرتل داود إلهه من رعاية الغنم إلى الملكوت وموهبة عطية التسبيح.. وهذا المزمور تعتز به الكنيسة جدًا وتترنم به بنغمة خاصة في ليلة سبت الفرح حيث ترى الكنيسة نفسها قد صارت كداود ملكة مسبحة لله خلال صلب عريسها وقيامته.

* أستخدم هنا أرقام الطبعة البيروتية (عن العبرية) حتى يسهل عليك الدراسة خلال الكتاب المقدس الذي بين يديك، وأضيف المزمور 151 في آخر السفر.
 ت

← المسيح في سفر المزامير:
عندما شرح السيد المسيح لتلميذيّ عمواس ما ورد في العهد القديم عنه حدثاهما من المزامير (لو24: 44).

الكاهن 40: 6، 8، 22: 22.

الملك 2: 21، 45، 72، 110.

آلامه: 22، 69.

قيامته: 16.

الراعي: 23.

المطيع: 40.

الملك والكاهن: 110.

الحجر المرفوض: 118​*.


----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2022)

*مجهود رااائع جداااا
شكراااا الرب يبارك حياتك
*


----------

